# Diarrhea in my entire flock



## imnonnie (Mar 14, 2013)

Help. I have a flock of 12 chickens and they all suddenly developed diarrhea and have had it for several days. They all act normal and have not been exposed to any other chickens. They are still laying eggs like normal too. Any ideas on what it could be and how to treat? Are the eggs safe to eat? Sorry for the graphic photo.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like what happens when my chickens drink "too much" water. No visible worms, no blood, no off color. I personally wouldn't worry too much. 

Any change in feed, or allowing free choice not-frozen water? We had limited water last year until we bought a heated waterer. They drank so much water in the winter time it was crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

Aside from the worms, mites and (gulp!) diseases, I have one other thought. Grit! Anything at all that the chickens eat beyond their layer feed requires grit for them to digest. 
Are you giving them cracked corn? Vegetables or fruits? They need grit to digest it. Oyster shell is not grit. 
Hope that helps (even at a later time!).


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

Mjs is right too.


----------



## imnonnie (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a heated waterer and the 12 of them have been drinking about 2.5 gallons every couple days. It does seem like they have been drinking a lot more lately. Why would they do that in winter? I was wondering if I got a bad bag of feed. I don't remember the brand but I bought one bag at a local feed store different from what they normally eat and it seemed to start after they finished that bag. I have started them
on probiotics to see if that will help.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## imnonnie (Mar 14, 2013)

Also I have sand in their run and they free range most days too so I don't think grit is an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## imnonnie (Mar 14, 2013)

Probiotics did the trick. Started to clear them up within a couple days and now everything is back to normal. I will definitely continue with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

A cheaper option is to feed whole milk, or buy a small amount of plain yogurt, make a gallon, OR buy yogurt on sale. Feed to your flock everyday. The bacteria in yogurt is wonderful for all sorts of animals. We have goats, so they get all extra goat milk. I also make a simple yogurt recipe as well to keep around the house all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

